# Jabra BT 125



## rak11z (Dec 20, 2008)

recently got a BT 125 and would like to know if there is a way to stop the continual blinking while it's activated .....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, that's the way it works. My wife has that one, and we have two others. All of them blink when they're seeing a BT phone.


----------

